# Mangrove Snake



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

A rear fanged favorite of mine, this one was new in today and has gone out on display in the shop so had a chance to put more effort into his vivarium than most my other venomous species that are housed off display in the venomous rooms. Lets see if the plants can withstand this 5ft+ beauty!























































Pete


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Are these on the DWAL now? I'm confused.... One minute they were, then they weren't.... I want one though :/


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Non DWA. Just thought it might be better received in this section.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

A snake that gorgeous will go down well in all sections mate! How much do one of these set you back?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Usually in the £100-£170 bracket


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Not to bad then! Is it possible to tame them up to the point of being able to handle? Or are they a look but don't touch snake?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

They are a nervous species not an aggressive one. Usually with Mangroves when handling them the cons far outweighs the pros to be honest.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

rember mangroves are venomous and will not hesitate to bite in most cases, this is quite a skitty snake and ussaly a display snake


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Super lookin snake that been after one for a while, they are however still on the DWA list over here we have a seperate list to the the rest of the UK so won't be gettin one anytime soon


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunner!!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Lovely looking snake and viv!


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

all bogia species inlucing this bogia dendrophila are NOT on the dwa list


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovely example mate, nice one: victory:


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

chulainn said:


> all bogia species inlucing this bogia dendrophila are NOT on the dwa list


If you were refering to my comment where I stated that they are still covered by the act here, you are wrong with your *NOT* just look at this link:

The Dangerous Wild Animals (Northern Ireland) Order 2004

Esp this part:

Lizards and snakes
Colubridae of the species of the genera Atractaspis, Malpolon, Psammophis and Thelatornis and of the species* Boiga dendrophila*, Dispholidus typus, Rhabdophis subminiatus and Rhabdophis tigrinus Mole vipers and certain rear-fanged venomous snakes (including the moila and montpellier snakes, sand snakes, twig snakes,* the mangrove* (otherwise known as the yellow-ringed catsnake), the boomslang, the red-necked keelback and the yamakagashi (otherwise known as the Japanese tiger-snake))


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful! Any plans on breeding? Would love a couple of cb young. One of my all time favourites!
Was this one wc or cb?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it! beautiful snake, I too would like CB young! XD


----------



## puff the magic adder (Jun 23, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> If you were refering to my comment where I stated that they are still covered by the act here, you are wrong with your *NOT* just look at this link:
> 
> The Dangerous Wild Animals (Northern Ireland) Order 2004
> 
> ...


That list is out of date, see:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

...and the relevant bit copied out:

"Family Colubridae.
All species of the genera Malpolon and Thelotornis.
The species Dispholidus typus, Rhabdophis subminiatus, Rhabdophis tigrinus, Elapomorphus lemniscatus, Philodryas olfersii,
Tachymenis peruviana and Xenodon serverus"

I love how DEFRA do not even keep up to date with the taxonomy. We have known for years that 'Colubridae' is meaningless - Malpolon are more closely related to cobras than they are to rat snakes :lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I recognise that bad boy.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

puff the magic adder said:


> That list is out of date, see:
> 
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf
> 
> ...


The guy lives in Northern ireland and you might find that they have a diferent schedual. also they do not come under the DEFRA rules but Northern Ireland Department of the Environment.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Lee you are right its different over here our DWA schedual wasn't updated like the rest of the UK, DARD class them differently than DEFRA for some reason


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

chrismisk said:


> Lee you are right its different over here our DWA schedual wasn't updated like the rest of the UK, DARD class them differently than DEFRA for some reason


Possibly because they can (and do) still give out some nasty bites. I'd rather not be on the recieving end of a Boiga bite....I managed a tactical avoidance of my cyanae's bitey end when dropping some food in earlier...just.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

so in the end i was right.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

chulainn said:


> so in the end i was right.


Depends what post you're talking about?

Venomous - yes.

Won't hesitate to bite - possibly, depends on the individual. I've met some that rarely bite and some that bite at every opportunity. Mine bit out because I was spraying the viv and he could smell food I imagine. Otherwise he's okay unless you put your hand in front of his face...but you are asking for it then.

DWA - in the UK, they are not DWA....in Northern Ireland, they are DWA.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

MagicSqueak said:


> Depends what post you're talking about?
> 
> Venomous - yes.
> 
> ...


aka i win


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

chulainn said:


> aka i win


What do you mean?


----------



## puff the magic adder (Jun 23, 2010)

I was completely unaware the DWA list differs between N Ireland and the rest of the UK.

Perhaps most surprising, to me, is that all Psammophis are on the list??? Sure, I wouldn't want a bite from a big P. mossambicus, but personally I would rate Heterodon as more potentially dangerous than a small Psammophis.

Guess this is a second reason for me never to move to Ireland, the first being, of course, that I couldn't spend my weekends searching for adders


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

puff the magic adder said:


> Perhaps most surprising, to me, is that all Psammophis are on the list??? Sure, I wouldn't want a bite from a big P. mossambicus, but personally I would rate Heterodon as more potentially dangerous than a small Psammophis.


May I ask why? I don't know much, in fact I don't know anything about Psammophis apart from them being rear fanged. : victory:


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

MagicSqueak said:


> What do you mean?


I think he meant that they won against me when I said that they were DWA which in N.I where I come from they still are!!
I do not beleive that they can understand from my posts that I was refering to here i.e. Northern Ireland and not the rest of the UK but what do I know. 
@ Puff its not all bad over here don't let a small thing like the differences in the speices put you off:lol2:

Anyway back on topic thats a cracker of a mangrove


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Without getting atlas where is Dromara? great looking snake


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Long way down said:


> Without getting atlas where is Dromara? great looking snake


South of Lisburn...


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice snake and setup looks really good!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

MagicSqueak said:


> South of Lisburn...


 
Thanks babe


----------

